# Shaun of The Dead: The TV Show



## Johnny Thunder (Feb 24, 2006)

The Guardian is reporting that NBC Universal and its UK subsidiary Working Title have announced a bunch of tv adaptations they would like to green-light, including *Shaun of the Dead*.

These new tv shows would "initially be aimed at American audiences, but with the potential to be exported, or remade in a range of countries."

Anyone want to watch a (most likely completely craptacular) tv show based on the (very cool and classic) 2004 flick? It's not like Pegg and co. are going to do the show, and I am hard pressed to think of any good and/or successful shows based on movies besides MASH or The Odd Couple.

Thoughts?

http://www.guardian.co.uk/media/2010/feb/26/nbc-universal-working-title


----------



## Hauntiholik (May 17, 2006)

I don't think it will work. Sure, they'll get some viewers to begin with but I don't see it as being sustainable.


----------



## Hauntiholik (May 17, 2006)

Uhhhh you might want to edit your post there Doc. It's full of HTML.


----------



## Dr Morbius (Sep 21, 2004)

I know. I got it right after I posted as soon as I saw it. I deleted it.


----------



## Sinister (Apr 18, 2004)

Pass.


----------



## Citizen Tallee (Apr 13, 2004)

I loved Shaun of the Dead as much as the next guy, but realistically there's no way they could keep a show fresh for any significant amount of time. It would get old pretty fast, and I'm guessing it wouldn't make it past the first three or four episodes before being pulled off the air.


----------



## Sinister (Apr 18, 2004)

Well, I'll be damned! Tallee! How's it going, bud? Long time no see!


----------

